# Top 60 Stoned Songs



## Ejmi12 (Mar 17, 2009)

(These aren't listed form best to worst)
1. Sublime- Burritos
2. Yelloman- Cocaine
3. Thievery Corporation - Indra
4. Thievery Corporation - Sound the Alarm
5. Outkast - ATLiens
6. Kid Cudi - Maui Wowie
7. Outkast- Millenium
8. De La Soul feat. Redman - Oooh (good video)
9. Beastie Boys - Body Movin (good Video)
10. Pearl Jam - Evolution (good Video)
11. Magic Box - Carillon (strange Video)
12. Jimi Hendrix - Machine Gun
13. Slightly Stoopid - I would do for you
14. Slightly Stoopid - Closer to the Sun
15. Outkast- Wheelz of Steel
16. Ben Sage - Sleepless feat. Savvy (DnB VIP mix)
17. Ben Sage - Fiend
18. Kid Cudi - Man on The Moon
19. Thievery Corporation - Shadows of Ourselves
20. Sublime feat Pharcyde - Doin Time
21. Ultramagnetic MC's - Poppa Large
22. NaS - One Love
23. Snoop Dog - Sensual Seduction (Instrumentals are great)
24. Led Zeppelin - The Song Remains The Same
25. David Bowie - Suffragette City
26. Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe
27. Kid Cudi - Cleveland is the reason 
28. Rolling Stones - Bitch
29. Jefferson Air Plane - Somebody to Love
30. Jefferson Air Plane - White Rabbit
31. Johnny Cash - When the man comes around
32. Djali Zwan - Number of the Beast
33. Dispatch - Open Up
34. Thievery Corporation - Lebanese Blonde
35. Nirvana - Polly
36. Pearl Jam - Go
37. The Doors - Riders on the storm
38. Santogold - L.E.S Artistes
39. Kenny Rodgers - Just dropped in to see what condition my condition was in.
40. Kool Keith - Livin Astro
50. Dr. Octagon - Real raw
51. Dr. Octagon - Blue Flowers
52. Led Zeppelin - Dazed and Confused
53. Santogold - Creator
54. Lupe Fiasco - Put you on Game
55. Lupe Fiasco - Streets on Fire
56. Lupe Fiasco - Little Weapon
57. Lynyrd skynyrd - fress bird (guitar solo)
58. The Doors - LA Woman
59. Red Hot Chili peppers - breaking the girl
60. Red Hot Chili Peppers - Zephyr Song


----------



## ajsawred (Apr 12, 2009)

Dr. Octagon is the shit.


----------



## danrasta (Apr 12, 2009)

my dog has better taste then that!


----------



## Top 44 (Apr 12, 2009)

Anything by Ralph Myerz


----------



## jahman2222 (Apr 12, 2009)

you need some better slightly stoopid songs than that. How bout some jimi, above the clouds, i couldnt get high, round the world, zeplike, killin me deep inside. Or some old shit like, im so stoned or to little to late. I sugest everyone checks those out


----------

